# Liber Falxifer



## charles22880 (Sep 22, 2008)

got this book from ixaxaar publishing, im into the occult so it feels right to me, so far its like a really interesting history lesson on the various techniques and rituals employed by latin american death cults. 

Ave Chaos


----------

